# Back from GRCA Nationals



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

What a great event! We competed in Obedienc - Open B and Utility A.
Open B had 66 dogs entered, thus was split into two classes, each with its own placements. In my group, I got 4th place with a 196.5. Utility A had a nice performance but she decided on taking a jump on the way out which caused an NQ. 

We took the opportunity to enjoy a try at dock diving -- she loved it!

and sat in on a WC seminar to prepare ourselves for an upcoming test in October.

We met other golden lovers while in weather lock down.

Hard to come down from the high of a week spent with golden fun. Back to work tomorrow for me, and back to school for little red golden!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats on your 4th place placement!!! Sounds like you had a great time. Did you get any pictures??


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations on 4th place! I am glad you had good time there.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We are sadly heading home today.
I see the 2014 National isn't far from you


----------

